# Log cabin syrup bottle



## Bottleboi (Jan 26, 2017)

South Georgia find. Bottom says 18 

How old?


----------



## botlguy (Jan 27, 2017)

Mid to late 20th century.
Jim


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 1, 2017)

anchor glass . 1960s.


----------

